# Any benefit to lighting for tads?



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

As the title says, are there any +/- to rearing tadpoles underneath lighting? For years I kept mine under lights but recently do not. Curious how others are doing it...
Scott


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

As far as I know dart frog tads are diurnal like their parents. If that's true I would imagine thy would benefit from lighting by knowing when to wake up and when to rest, metabolic rates, etc.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Scott, 

I would say it doesn't matter one way or another. In the wild down on the floor they don't get much sunlight. And in the broms also. Having light helps with growing algae in our containers. 

I have raised tads with out direct light for 5 years with no ill effects.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this is something i am kinda starting to play with, i have noticed that a lot of frogs will turn dark if kept under low light, with the exception of tincts. I wanna see if tads kept under lighting will turn out to be brighter then those that are not


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I haven't heard anything on this, either way.....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There is a wide body of literature on the effects of photoperiod and growth in anuran tadpoles. There appears to be some species specific results when you get to the extremes (24 hours light or 24 hours dark) but in general it should be considered beneficial as it enables a better use of thyroxine.

I can cite references but I don't have any free access articles on it. 

This is an interesting abstract as well... Daily variations in the effects of disturbance on growth, fattening, and metamorphosis in the bullfrog (Rana catesbeiana) tadpole - Horseman - 2005 - Journal of Experimental Zoology - Wiley Online Library

It wouldn't surprise me if there were species specific differences.. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Seems to me it would be beneficial if for no other reason than to grow some nice fresh algae for them to munch on. Besides any algae growth is also removing waste products from the water. Algae filters have been used for years on reef tanks.
Doug


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Ed said:


> There is a wide body of literature on the effects of photoperiod and growth in anuran tadpoles. There appears to be some species specific results when you get to the extremes (24 hours light or 24 hours dark) but in general it should be considered beneficial as it enables a better use of thyroxine.
> 
> I can cite references but I don't have any free access articles on it.
> 
> ...


I remember you sending me a PM about this as well. I probably still have it in my box except I'm too lazy to go look for it. My understanding is a good photoperiod results in larger froglets....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I remember you sending me a PM about this as well. I probably still have it in my box except I'm too lazy to go look for it. My understanding is a good photoperiod results in larger froglets....


That appears to be the general trend.. however there can be differences when you get outside of the standard photoperiods (like 24/0 photoperiods) where some species show increased growth while other show early (small) metamorphosis. 

Ed


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Yep that would be another. Down there it is 12/12. Any thing more or less would affect growth rate I suppose. 

I raise mine in another room with seasonal light. If I had to say, this fall the tads are morphing faster. But that would go against the more daylight the more time to feed. Or maybe I have just fed them better?


----------

